# Does zeolite remove color?



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I have designed and employed my own aquarium filtration. Peat fibers, pellets, and a few other organic components are part of the filtration. Black water extract is used in the tank.

Water becomes nice, and dark. But it won't stay dark. I don't know why. Normally my tanks are as dark as tea. The only other thing in my filtration unit is a large quanitity of Zeolite. I have never used this much zeolite as a filtration media. That is the only thing I can think is removing the stain. Any input would be greatly apprecieated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I did a little search, and this is what I found:

- zeolite is an adsorbtive filter medium, just like activated carbon;

- zeolite should *never* be used in combination with salt: besides ammonia, zeolite also binds sodium. That's why salt is often used to 'regenerate' zeolite - when placed in a salt solution, it will bind sodium ions, and will release the ammonium the chemicals (mainly ammonia) it has 'captured' before. It's easy to imagine what happens when you put salt in a tank that uses zeolite as one of the filter media: massive amounts of ammonia and other toxic substances that had previously been adsorbed;

- there's no need to use zeolite on all the time once your tank is properly cycled: in a properly cycled tank, the bacteria can handle the ammonia levels easily;

- zeolite is mainly used to keep ammonia levels in check in tanks that haven't been cycled fully, but already contain fish, since it binds ammonia.
For this reason, it can also be used when transporting fish (keep in mind fish can become damaged when getting into contact with the coarse surface);

- zeolite nullifies the working of many medicines, algae removers and other aquarium chemicals. It can even remove heavy metals and even radio-active elements from contaminated water;

- I haven't found any specific data on zeolite vs. tanins, but I found that the combination of zeolite and activated carbon increases the effectiveness of both substances - I guess zeolite is mainly for chemical adsorbtion...

note: this info is compiled from a number of different sites - I don't know how accurate it is.
I did read these things on more than one site, so I guess it must be somewhat accurate at least...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you very much Judazzz.

I have always used zeolite instead of Carbon. Most of my operations are breeding experiments, and ammonia is my only true concern. You are absolutely correct on regenerating it with salts. I works great and it is a wonderful money saver on media.

I can't figure out why my tanks keep getting clear. I do have a 4 stage filter, and 3 of the stages have a floss bed, and the 4th has a water polishing sponge. I honestly don't think the floss can be removing what darkens the water. Perhaps I went overboard. There is about a quart of zeolite in the filter. I will remove tonight, and see if my clarity will be as desired.

Not to get off the subject, but for those that don't know. Carbon can also be regenerated by baking in a pan in the oven. We all pay enough for our piranhas. Anything that has regeneration properties, is worth regenerating.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Zeolites are ion-exchange resins and therefore only removed ionized ammonia (ammonium) from water. What is toxic to fish is FREE ammonia which is NOT removed by the zeolites. This is all pH dependent. Basically, the lower the pH, the higher the ratio of ammonium to ammonia and thus zeolites are more effective. In an established, well maintained tank with proper filtration, the use of zeolites are useless and a waste of money IMO.

As far as I know, zeolites do not remove tannins from water (not absolutely sure though...).


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

DonH said:


> Zeolites are ion-exchange resins and therefore only removed ionized ammonia (ammonium) from water. What is toxic to fish is FREE ammonia which is NOT removed by the zeolites. This is all pH dependent. Basically, the lower the pH, the higher the ratio of ammonium to ammonia and thus zeolites are more effective. In an established, well maintained tank with proper filtration, the use of zeolites are useless and a waste of money IMO.
> 
> As far as I know, zeolites do not remove tannins from water (not absolutely sure though...).


 Wow!!! Not that's something I never knew. Damn bottle lied. My bottle says it removes toxic ammonia and chloramines. If it really doesn't remove the toxic ammonia then it is not needed for my work. You are sure about this Don???

I'm not so much questioning you, it's just tons of people have told me zeolite removes toxic ammonia. I know a stingray breeder, and he keeps zeolite in pouches just sitting in the tank.

Could there be a difference in zeolite, and zeolite resins???? I am not using resin. It is 100% pure zeolite. I have seen the resins and they look like whit plastic sand. The stuff I use is often mixed with charchoal.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Let's go back to water chemistry basics&#8230;

In the aquarium, if there are levels of ammonia in water, it will be present in a ratio of ammonium (less toxic, ionized form NH4+) and free ammonia (very toxic, NH3) to yield TOTAL ammonia. The ratio of ionized to free ammonia can swing either way dependent on pH but TOTAL ammonia will remain constant. That's why ammonia is less toxic in low pH (because of the higher ratio of ionized ammonia) and ammonia is toxic at higher pH.

Zeolites used in the aquarium are minerals that's primary function is ion-exchange. This basically means, they are rocks that swap an ION of one thing for an ION of another. In this case, the zeolite will release an ion of sodium (Na+) and take up an ion of ammonium (NH4+). That's why it's not recommended to use salt while using zeolites because the process will reverse itself. This will free up the ammonium and a shift to a higher pH can be deadly. This is another reason why zeolites can be recharged in a strong saline solution. The salt dissociates into Na+ and Cl- ion in solution. Therefore, you can recharge the zeolite by reversing the process in that solution, rinse it off in tap water and re-use it.

If it does remove toxic free ammonia/nitrite, it is through a totally different process than it was designed for&#8230; Like activated carbon, it provides surface area for nitrifiers to colonize WITH TIME and thus be able to oxidize ammonia/nitrite. Of course this means that the zeolite will be saturated with ammonium and will be useless for its primary function and any future use of salt for treatment will release it.

It doesn't matter if the world's most famous stingray breeders use it&#8230; Once you understand the science of how it works, then it all becomes clear and you're not just using it because everybody else "in the know" does&#8230;


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Not to get off the subject, but for those that don't know. Carbon can also be regenerated by baking in a pan in the oven. We all pay enough for our piranhas. Anything that has regeneration properties, is worth regenerating.


 The process of regenerating activated carbon requires heat that is WAY beyond what a conventional oven can produce.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow... Thanx a bunch. Great answer! You do rock for the water specialist here. I appreciate you taking the time to thoroughly explain what occurs in the aquarium, and how zeolite interacts with molecules.

You are awesome!!!!!









I think I'm gonna replace that chamber with a polishing stone, or lava rock. From a water chemistry point. The zeolite is pointless for me

THanks again. YOu have made it much more clear to me.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

DonH said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Not to get off the subject, but for those that don't know. Carbon can also be regenerated by baking in a pan in the oven. We all pay enough for our piranhas. Anything that has regeneration properties, is worth regenerating.
> ...


 Thanks again. Someone has been really lying to me&#8230; I'm pissed now. Thank god I don't use carbon. That little biotch!!!!

I have told many this is my lucky year with piranhas. I got my 1st large 300gallon aquarium and a crash course in the zeolite, and ionic bonding of the molecules in water.

The more I understand what's going on in the water, the more I will understand failures. That is the most knowledge any hobbyist can learn.

Thanks again&#8230;


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Thats a good read guys, good questions SC and good answers Don & Judazz


----------

